# Primmsylvania 2021 photos



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Something different for this year. The last year with my Father. This was for him, something he wanted to do and couldn't...so I did it for him. Love you Dad. Primmsylvania 2021.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

part 2


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

part 2 of pics


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A wonderful tribute to your dad, k


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes it truly was Kprimm.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Great Tribute!!


----------



## kendorandy (11 mo ago)

Excellent work. Compact but very visual. Be proud of what you achieved.


----------



## Baroness (Aug 19, 2010)

Great job!!!


kprimm said:


> part 2
> View attachment 22064
> 
> View attachment 22063
> ...



View attachment 22055

Something different for this year. The last year with my Father. This was for him, something he wanted to do and couldn't...so I did it for him. Love you Dad. Primmsylvania 2021.
View attachment 22049

View attachment 22054

View attachment 22052

View attachment 22051

View attachment 22050

View attachment 22053

View attachment 22048

View attachment 22047

View attachment 22046

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pablo Bones (Aug 11, 2016)

Well Done! Nicely done for your Dad.


----------

